# Did I ruin my marmot jacket with febreeze?



## labuser (Dec 5, 2005)

I wore my marmot Tamarack jacket to this bar and it reeked of smoke when I got home.  In an incredibly stupid moment I sprayed febreeze on it.

Did I mess up the waterproof stuff?   I think febreeze has alcohol in it.  I've been wearing it and the jacket is still waterproof as far as I can tell.  It kind of looks like the water isn't beading up the way it used to but I might just be paranoid.

If It did mess up the waterproofness what should I do?  Can I do anything to put the layer back on?

Also, the zipper is getting progressively harder to lock in and zip up.  Has anybody else had this problem?

Also, has anybody else sent in their marmot for the lifetime warrenty.  How long does it take to get repaired?

Thanks,

Labuser


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2005)

Best thing to do is to avoid smoke or other thigns (such as hand oil) that clogs the pores of the fabric.  

I'd retreat it with Nikwax to see if the DWR broke down (DWR is a coating that one reapplies every so often using either Nikwax or Gore Tex spray).  

Don't know anything about their warranty...it's you and them.  Contact them on the zipper.


----------



## bill9009 (Dec 5, 2005)

like trailboss said i would try the nikwax, you can buy the nikwax tech wash, and nikwax tx direct wash in for about $20 for the set at most ski shops or off the net, use the tech wash first to clean the jacket(normal detergent is harsh and will ruin a jackets waterproofness), then wash the jacket again with the tx direct wash in, then dry it on low heat to help the tx direct set. you can do about 3-4 garmants with the $20 package


----------

